# are all gps antennas same?



## fuzzysig (Feb 4, 2010)

I have a unit with no gps antenna I was wondering if they are all same design or specific to brand/unit?


and if there are better antenna I should get instead of a generic one that supposed to come with a jvc indash.
maybe an upgrade since I have to buy one anyway


----------

